# dogs and cats



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The cat fears nothing. The dog, well let just say, if you were robbing the house he would hold the door.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Is that a ragdoll?? I always loved that pattern. Papillion?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very beautiful animals Rickey what are their names ? My sons two cats are fearless too I just love that about them I even have wounds to prove it because if you make one upset by giving it a bath the other one comes after you :lol:
One is a Ragdoll and he really sweet but the other one she is a handful but we love them both to the moon and back.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The dog is Precious she loves everyone even the cat. The cat really doesn't have a name, he show up some years ago and took over the patio. So we take him to Vet and feed him but he very independent. Follows you around when your outside working and sleeps in his favorite chair. What can I say.

R


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

rickey said:


> The dog is Precious she loves everyone even the cat. The cat really doesn't have a name, he show up some years ago and took over the patio. So we take him to Vet and feed him but he very independent. Follows you around when your outside working and sleeps in his favorite chair. What can I say.
> 
> R


 
Sweet and yes sounds like a Ragdoll they are known to act more like dogs :-D


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

beautiful papillon! I love how they both get along. =)


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Tree said:


> beautiful papillon! I love how they both get along. =)


They only get along when it's the cat's idea.

R


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Cute! My cat wrestles with only one of my dogs, but he doesn't like the other one!


----------

